# How Children Can Benefit from FMAs



## Brian Johns (May 30, 2015)

While my blog post refers to Modern Arnis, it can apply to any FMA. 

The beginning of the post:

"Yesterday, we covered the first 7 benefits that children can gain from training in Modern Arnis.

Today, we cover more benefits that children can gain from training in Modern Arnis. Many thanks to those who responded to my call for additional benefits of training in Modern Arnis. The contributors are mentioned where appropriate."

To read the rest of the post, click here: How Children Can Benefit From Modern Arnis Part 2 - Bamboo Spirit Martial Arts

Thanks for taking the time to read this post.

Regards,
Brian Johns


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2015)

Our school does not introduce sticks until the children are much older. Fundamentals of open hands, boxing, kicking and grappling first. FMA and Kali is a wide system.


----------



## geezer (May 31, 2015)

crazydiamond said:


> Our school does not introduce sticks until the children are much older. Fundamentals of open hands, boxing, kicking and grappling first. FMA and Kali is a wide system.



Seriously, considering the liability issues involved in our modern, litigious society, I'd expect the kids to be older ... at least 8-10 years old, using padded safety sticks and eye protection at the very least.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, the kids have done very well under strict supervision and I have not had any issue in class. I teach only the basics with empty hand translations.


----------

